# Dell XPS 400 - Onboard Audio Issues



## Shadowclaimer (Sep 1, 2007)

Alright I reformatted my Dell XPS 400 and upon restarting now it doesn't play any audio whatsoever, the onboard sound card is not found (don't know if we accidentely turned it off in BIOS when trying to get past Dell's retarded things to get to reformat). I _think_ its just drivers but can't be positive...

I went online searching everywhere unable to find some, the Dell support wants me to mail in my entire computer and pay an arm/leg in shipping and handling to install drivers.. the actual support site itself features driver downloads but the ones I'm getting from there that are suppose to work with my system say it can't find the device.

Edit: Checked BIOS its on in there, so its a software issue.

Heres my dxdiag..

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/4/2008, 18:05:25
       Machine name: JOSH
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.                
       System Model: Dell DXP051                  
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A03
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 1022MB RAM
          Page File: 243MB used, 2215MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No sound card was found.  If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x5B60)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B60&SUBSYS_06021002&REV_00
   Display Memory: 128.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6764 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 1/22/2008 15:43:41, 272384 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 1/22/2008 16:38:03, 2845696 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1820-11CF-DE69-0826A1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x5B60
        SubSys ID: 0x06021002
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: 
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: 
            Driver Name: 
         Driver Version: 
      Driver Attributes: 
            WHQL Logo'd: 
          Date and Size: 
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CA
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2005
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:36, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0053
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: , Half Duplex: , Mic: 
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider: IPX Adapter 1 - (00000000,00E0298237E3)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 123.8 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600JS-75NCB1

      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:54, 49536 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: CI7262S IIE409N SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E5
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E4
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: SM Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&D8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_01D11028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2771&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&172E68DD&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&172E68DD&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801BA/CA PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&172E68DD&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: SMC EZ Card PCI 10 Adapter (SMC1208)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8029&SUBSYS_201110B8&REV_00\4&5855BE9&0&28F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8029.sys, 5.508.0803.2000 (English), 8/17/2001 07:12:40, 19017 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B70&SUBSYS_06031002&REV_00\4&1A646D2D&0&0108
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6764 (English), 1/22/2008 16:38:03, 2845696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 1/22/2008 14:58:35, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6764 (English), 1/22/2008 15:43:41, 272384 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0361 (English), 1/22/2008 14:53:50, 503808 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:40, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0555 (English), 1/22/2008 15:25:34, 3121920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0178 (English), 1/22/2008 15:14:58, 1664256 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 1/7/2008 09:43:26, 165782 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 1/22/2008 15:14:38, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 1/22/2008 15:14:38, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 1/22/2008 15:14:38, 887724 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0001 (English), 1/22/2008 15:04:24, 46080 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 1/22/2008 15:33:14, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 1/22/2008 14:59:20, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 11:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4188 (English), 1/22/2008 15:34:04, 512000 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:19, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2527 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:57, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0002.0001 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:47, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:32, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0070 (English), 1/22/2008 15:01:08, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 09:20:49, 7167 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2943.28343 (English), 1/22/2008 15:44:48, 368640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7277 (English), 1/22/2008 14:58:01, 5435392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7278 (English), 1/22/2008 14:57:15, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.7278 (English), 1/22/2008 15:36:42, 9949184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4005 (English), 1/22/2008 15:39:48, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 1/8/2008 02:34:42, 11942 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B60&SUBSYS_06021002&REV_00\4&1A646D2D&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6764 (English), 1/22/2008 16:38:03, 2845696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 1/22/2008 14:58:35, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6764 (English), 1/22/2008 15:43:41, 272384 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0361 (English), 1/22/2008 14:53:50, 503808 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:40, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0555 (English), 1/22/2008 15:25:34, 3121920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0178 (English), 1/22/2008 15:14:58, 1664256 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 1/7/2008 09:43:26, 165782 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 1/22/2008 15:14:38, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 1/22/2008 15:14:38, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 1/22/2008 15:14:38, 887724 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0001 (English), 1/22/2008 15:04:24, 46080 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 1/22/2008 15:33:14, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 1/22/2008 14:59:20, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 11:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4188 (English), 1/22/2008 15:34:04, 512000 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:19, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2527 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:57, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0002.0001 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:47, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 1/22/2008 15:35:32, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0070 (English), 1/22/2008 15:01:08, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 09:20:49, 7167 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2943.28343 (English), 1/22/2008 15:44:48, 368640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7277 (English), 1/22/2008 14:58:01, 5435392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7278 (English), 1/22/2008 14:57:15, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.7278 (English), 1/22/2008 15:36:42, 9949184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4005 (English), 1/22/2008 15:39:48, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 1/8/2008 02:34:42, 11942 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 70144 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 82432 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:26 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 17:43:03 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 18432 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 11776 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 363520 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 33280 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 10880 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1428480 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 17408 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 90624 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:00 51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
```


----------

